# Home Theater Dimensions



## pravmars (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all
I am new to this forum, how do i get details about the home theatre dimension specifications

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Officially open!*

Ideally staying away from a square or a rectangle that is (now let me see if I say this right) 1/3 as wide as it is long. And avoid high vaulted ceilings as well. 

A good number is about 15' wide by around 26' long give or take a few feet. There really is no magic number. Just keep the seating at least 3 ' away from walls particularly the back wall.
Do you have the space to go with two rows of seating?


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Ideally staying away from a square or a rectangle that is (now let me see if I say this right) 1/3 as wide as it is long. And avoid high vaulted ceilings as well.
> 
> A good number is about 15' wide by around 26' long give or take a few feet. There really is no magic number. Just keep the seating at least 3 ' away from walls particularly the back wall.
> Do you have the space to go with two rows of seating?


I have read for good accoustics don't have room dimensions that are wholly divisible by the same number. IE 12x24 or 15 x25
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pravmars (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Officially open!*

thanks a lot for the reply, looking forward to good rapport with the experienced guys in this area...


----------

